# HRI NEEDS YOUR HELP NOW!!!!



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I WAS ASKED TO POST THIS FOR CLAUDIA MCCRACKEN

*Hi Guys

HRI needs to get this girl out of a shelter in the Denver CO area and to a foster home in the Seattle, WA area as soon as possible.

Please if you or anyone you know that is flying and willing to take this girl for us please let me know as soon as possible. She needs to be taken from the shelter by next week.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Claudia Mc

[email protected]

503-788-8880*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

........ bumping.......... 

Kathy, any update on this?


----------

